# Salsa Classes- Polanco, DF



## pankajjalan2001 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola everyone- We are looking for Salsa or other dance classes in and around Polanco area. If the teacher speaks little english, that would be great. Suggestions would be appreciated. 

I have spent may be 4 hours on internet but had little success mostly because of language barrier.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pankajjalan2001 said:


> Hola everyone- We are looking for Salsa or other dance classes in and around Polanco area. If the teacher speaks little english, that would be great. Suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> I have spent may be 4 hours on internet but had little success mostly because of language barrier.


As you may have know, the internet is not a good resource for finding things in Mexico. Keep your eyes open for signs about dance classes on the street, hand-lettered signs stuck to a power pole for example, not large professional billboards. Or ask at some of the local abarrotes or a club where they have dancing. You will find classes.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

pankajjalan2001 said:


> Hola everyone- We are looking for Salsa or other dance classes in and around Polanco area. If the teacher speaks little english, that would be great. Suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> I have spent may be 4 hours on internet but had little success mostly because of language barrier.


There are places you can visit on the internet which have more specific information on places like DF. We recently sought info for a visit to pedregal for a car hunting trip. I received some excellent advice. If you google "cuerna1 pedragal" you will be in the ballpark.

btw - I generally ignore 'stickies' but this forum has an excellent one - posted by TundraGreen - which has a group of very savvy tax people.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

pankajjalan2001 said:


> Hola everyone- We are looking for Salsa or other dance classes in and around Polanco area. If the teacher speaks little english, that would be great. Suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> I have spent may be 4 hours on internet but had little success mostly because of language barrier.


CLASES de SALSA CASINO en Ciudad-de-mexico - ClasesD 

Escuelas bailar salsa en México DF, Academias salsa en México DF


http://www.bailasalsacubana.com/


https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=clases+de+salsa+en+polanco+df

https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=clases+de+salsa+en+mexico+df


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> CLASES de SALSA CASINO en Ciudad-de-mexico - ClasesD
> 
> Escuelas bailar salsa en México DF, Academias salsa en México DF
> 
> ...


Looks like I was wrong. In this case, the internet is a good resource.


----------

